# France - Belgium



## Zdrone (Jul 10, 2018)

First 5 minutes and the hype is not unjustified for either team


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

I like both teams, but I don't want the game to end in kicks.


----------



## Zdrone (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m fighting making jokes about France just conceding the game at kickoff or Belgiums defense should be easy to pass through.  

Good back and forth game.  Keepers have had some decent stops


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 10, 2018)

Best game by far this World Cup. Great skills, fast pace, and very little to none dives!


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 10, 2018)

A great game tarnished by the bullshitry and inmaturity of the French players.


----------



## younothat (Jul 10, 2018)

Not the most exciting game compared to some of the others but once again a Set piece was the star of the game.

I don't recall how many set pieces have gone in this WC  but seems like more than usual.

Both keepers made some nice saves.   On to the final, France  could'nt believe there were +155 on the money line so made my day


----------



## Surfref (Jul 10, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> A great game tarnished by the bullshitry and inmaturity of the French players.


Remember all of the bullshitry, immaturity and shenanigans, because you will see them all happen on a youth field sometime in the next 6 months.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> A great game tarnished by the bullshitry and inmaturity of the French players.


Did I miss something?


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Did I miss something?


Lots of classless stalling by the French.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Remember all of the bullshitry, immaturity and shenanigans, because you will see them all happen on a youth field sometime in the next 6 months.


It already happens....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Did I miss something?


Yes, as usual.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 11, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> It already happens....


It gets worse in the months following a World Cup or the Olympics.  I have been refereeing long enough to have seen it happen many times.  And, I can guarantee you some 12-14 year old will now think that it is okay to try and get in my face and yell at me and throw his arms around just like he saw the players do in the World Cup.  I cannot wait for the first 13 year old boy to roll around like Naymar.


----------



## baldref (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> It gets worse in the months following a World Cup or the Olympics.  I have been refereeing long enough to have seen it happen many times.  And, I can guarantee you some 12-14 year old will now think that it is okay to try and get in my face and yell at me and throw his arms around just like he saw the players do in the World Cup.  I cannot wait for the first 13 year old boy to roll around like Naymar.


gonna have to be a pretty brave 14 year old to yell in my face.  Let's see how it goes. Copa this weekend and a couple weekends of Surf Cup coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## watfly (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> It gets worse in the months following a World Cup or the Olympics.  I have been refereeing long enough to have seen it happen many times.  And, I can guarantee you some 12-14 year old will now think that it is okay to try and get in my face and yell at me and throw his arms around just like he saw the players do in the World Cup.  I cannot wait for the first 13 year old boy to roll around like Naymar.





baldref said:


> gonna have to be a pretty brave 14 year old to yell in my face.  Let's see how it goes. Copa this weekend and a couple weekends of Surf Cup coming soon to a theater near you.


What's the over/under on how many games before some smart ass kid air draws the VAR box in your face?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> It gets worse in the months following a World Cup or the Olympics.  I have been refereeing long enough to have seen it happen many times.  And, I can guarantee you some 12-14 year old will now think that it is okay to try and get in my face and yell at me and throw his arms around just like he saw the players do in the World Cup.  I cannot wait for the first 13 year old boy to roll around like Naymar.


That's a good point, I do not see many girls do the naymar, how about the boys side?


----------



## Surfref (Jul 11, 2018)

watfly said:


> What's the over/under on how many games before some smart ass kid air draws the VAR box in your face?


I bet that I have at least one do it this weekend.  I have ten games B13-18 this weekend so they are the right age to pull that BS.  Just remember that the LOTG now state that it is a Cautionable offense (Yellow Card) for a player, coach or substitute to excessively show the VAR symbol.  No explanation as to how many times constitute "excessively" so some referees may consider two times as excessive.  I will probably just ignore it unless they do it in my face, in a derogatory manner, or are doing it after every call/non-call.  I am sure it will only take one player getting Cautioned to make them all stop.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a good point, I do not see many girls do the naymar, how about the boys side?


I usually see the 11-13 year old boys trying the flopping and rolling around. The first time a player flops I call the coach on to assess the player which means the player must leave the field and stay off until I wave them on.  This usually puts an end to the flopping, but if it continues I will Caution the player.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> It gets worse in the months following a World Cup or the Olympics.  I have been refereeing long enough to have seen it happen many times.  And, I can guarantee you some 12-14 year old will now think that it is okay to try and get in my face and yell at me and throw his arms around just like he saw the players do in the World Cup.  I cannot wait for the first 13 year old boy to roll around like Naymar.


I’ve watched 9yr old girls do it.   It’s the plague of Futbol!


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I bet that I have at least one do it this weekend.  I have ten games B13-18 this weekend so they are the right age to pull that BS.  Just remember that the LOTG now state that it is a Cautionable offense (Yellow Card) for a player, coach or substitute to excessively show the VAR symbol.  No explanation as to how many times constitute "excessively" so some referees may consider two times as excessive.  I will probably just ignore it unless they do it in my face, in a derogatory manner, or are doing it after every call/non-call.  I am sure it will only take one player getting Cautioned to make them all stop.


It looks like Law 18 is now called "VAR Protocol".


----------



## watfly (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I usually see the 11-13 year old boys trying the flopping and rolling around. The first time a player flops I call the coach on to assess the player which means the player must leave the field and stay off until I wave them on.  This usually puts an end to the flopping, but if it continues I will Caution the player.


I have to say that I haven't seen too much at the U12 boys level, the occasional "selling a foul" but I've seen hardly any outright flopping.  Even the kids think Neymar's antics are absurd.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 11, 2018)

watfly said:


> I have to say that I haven't seen too much at the U12 boys level, the occasional "selling a foul" but I've seen hardly any outright flopping.  Even the kids think Neymar's antics are absurd.


All of the 11-12 year old floppers I have seen over the past few years have been on teams from South San Diego such as Atlante, Aztecs, Pumas, and Rebels.  It is actually funny to watch players in the 11-13 ages attempt to sell a flop.  You can definitely tell they are watching some floppers like Neymar on TV and they are practicing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Surfref said:


> All of the 11-12 year old floppers I have seen over the past few years have been on teams from South San Diego such as Atlante, Aztecs, Pumas, and Rebels.  It is actually funny to watch players in the 11-13 ages attempt to sell a flop.  You can definitely tell they are watching some floppers like Neymar on TV and they are practicing.


Funny and Sad.


----------

